

Twelve-Year-Old Programmers Help Fuel IPhone Game Frenzy: Tech - hariis
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/twelve-old-programmers-help-fuel-040101785.html

======
hariis
How is Lua to teach to 7-year olds? Any body has any experiences to share?

